# Router problems - Port forwarding



## xminivann (Mar 28, 2007)

Salutations! :wave:

As the title says, I can't seem to port forward. Whenever I do forward my ports, my router reboots to apply the new settings. After it turns back on again, I cannot connect to the internet at all! 

The router I have is the AirLink AR625W. I'm trying to port forward for a game - Warcraft 3. (and other things) I have been to http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Airlink101/AR625W/Warcraft_III.htm
I did everything it said, INCLUDING making a static IP address. My static IP surely works, I can connect fine with it.

The main problem is that after applying port forwarding to my router, it reboots but then I can no longer connect to the internet. I have to press the 'reset' button on the back of my router to clear the port forward settings, which leads me back to where I started. :4-dontkno

I have been working on port forwarding for a year on and off already, and it has given me a headache. I would greatly appreciate any help on this issue! ray: I can give any screen shots or other information if necessary! Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd download the latest firmware and try again. From the description, I'm not sure what other measures are available. :smile:


----------



## xminivann (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you need any other information that I could provide?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Where are you applying the static IP address? Can we see this with the machine working?

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## xminivann (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmm. I thought came up - is it maybe possible my router is defective? >.<

Anyways, delivery:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CORE2DUO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-49-57-51
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.137
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::21a:4dff:fe49:5751%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-89
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.137%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

(These settings work fine for connecting to the internet. Just when I turn on port forwarding, my router will no longer connect to the internet.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I find it VERY curious that you have a DNS server of 192.168.*15*.1, yet the router's base address is 192.168.*1*.1. Can you explain what that is? I'd suggest changing that to the proper address of 192.168.1.1 and see if that helps.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you forwarding both TCP and UDP like the doc says?

If you've been struggling with this port forwarding issue for more than a year then I would say toss that airlink and pickup a linksys or smc. 

johnwill makes a good point...what is acting as your dns server?


----------

